# Ethical hacking courses.



## Renny (Jul 8, 2009)

Are there any good Ethical Hacking course centers in Bangalore?

And also please mention the fees and duration.


----------



## lalam (Jul 8, 2009)

Well IIHT does seem to provide the course though i don't know if you can undertake it separately. You may check it out.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2009)

Luk for Authorised CEH Certificatn Centres.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 12, 2009)

try nettech.in or nettech.co.in 
thet have good course... but location may not be favourable.


----------

